
Solved: The Mystery of the Expansion of the Universe - georgecmu
https://phys.org/news/2020-03-mystery-expansion-universe.html
======
solstice
Misleading headline. It's a _hypothesis_ that seems to reconcile two different
ways of calculating the Hubble constant (that describes the universe's
expansion), that has previously been at odds with each other

